# What's a good, locally available MTL RTA?



## KB_314 (8/6/17)

My better half agreed to try an RTA. 
Her 2.5 year tank journey: Evod 1 to Protank Mini 3 to Nautilus Mini to Melo 3 (the small 2ml version) with 0.9ohm Ccells. 
She doesn't chain-vape or go through a lot of eliquid so the liquid tends to "sit" in the wicks a lot without too much action. That's not ideal with commercial coils where you can't replace the wick without replacing the coil. Plus, even on a new CCell, my RDA's, BF's, & RTA's deliver much, much better flavour. So she's agreed to give re-buildables a bash, where I will (always) build her coils and initially, I'll wick for her too.
So what should I get her? 
Reliability is very important - can't be too fiddly and can't be a known "leaker". If she has to tinker, that'll be it, game over. 
Must have good flavour. The Ccells aren't terrible but this has to be noticeably better. 
Must be good for MTL - Ideally, it should be designed for MTL. 
Eliquid capacity is not important. 2ml would be enough. I'd think a single coil would be better, but that's not vital either way. 
She has a 30w istick so low power would be good (although if it needs a little more power I'd part with one of my spare mods).
I have a Kayfun 5 and like it, so the smaller version is tempting but thats more because I want one I think. For a trial tank, the Kayfun is too pricey. Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (8/6/17)

Give her yours 
Great thread, very interested to see where it goes, but no help from me unfortunately : )
Kayfuns are expensive, and everything else is not really MTL...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (8/6/17)

Have a look at the merlin mini.
It Has 2 reducers, both you can mtl but the smaller one (1.2mm i think?) is great for mtl.
Only thing extra would be a nice small bore drip tip. as the one is comes with is way too large.
But hey they are cheap,easy to build and wick

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/6/17)

I have the same duties on this side. HRH went from Protank Mini to Nautilus Mini to Melo 3 Mini to OL16. She is fussy, very fussy. If the vape is just a fraction off to her taste, I have to look at it and do something. If there is moisture from the air holes, I must do something. On the Melo 3 we tried CCells, the RBA and the EUC coils. She vapes only one juice - VM Berry Blaze - for almost 3 years now.

Eventually I got her onto a Reo Mini with OL16. Single coil, initially with cotton and later with ceramic wick. She was most impressed with the better flavour, but hated the squonking hole - too small and difficult to squonk with the nail you see. However, as a result of the better flavour she was by then sold on BF. Then we tried the Pico Squeeze (2 of them), which was perfect, but for the battery life. At just below 4.0 V she noticed the power loss, did not enjoy the vape and changed batteries. You can imagine how many batteries she went through in a day. Compared to my Reos, those Pico Squeezes do chow batteries, or have a high voltage drop.

For the past about 2 months she has been using the VT Inbox with OL16, coiled and wicked as above. Initially she was not too chuffed about the size compared to the Pico Squeeze, but was prepared to give it a go. One day and she was sold. A battery now lasts a full day of vaping. And my life is a bit easier. I clean and dry burn about once a week and that is it. No complaints.

She vapes at around 15 to 18 Watts, around the 1.0 Ohms mark. Uses the OL16's smallest air hole and a small bore driptip. 

Ok, not a tank, but shared in the hope that it might be of help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Jono90 (8/6/17)

Also check out the Cthulhu MTL RTA its made for MTL obviously.
it even comes with small bore drip tips.

However i found it not the best for ease of use.
and as far as the flavor goes, On par with the merlin mini in MTL mode but the merlin was a pleasure to use compared to it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (8/6/17)

I am going to look into these suggestions and hopefully a couple more tomorrow. Thanks for the advice @Jono90 

@Andre a Reo Mini has me thinking - she always liked my Cyclone from the odd toot on a single coil at 0.9/1ohms stock airflow. But it's now on a Woodvil  I don't have a spare ol16 and she doesn't like it although thats because of my build I think. Hmm. Don't have a Reo mini either  So that might have to be round 2 if an rta is a success in round 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> I am going to look into these suggestions and hopefully a couple more tomorrow. Thanks for the advice @Jono90
> 
> @Andre a Reo Mini has me thinking - she always liked my Cyclone from the odd toot on a single coil at 0.9/1ohms stock airflow. But it's now on a Woodvil  I don't have a spare ol16 and she doesn't like it although thats because of my build I think. Hmm. Don't have a Reo mini either  So that might have to be round 2 if an rta is a success in round 1


I was going to suggest a kayfun. 
If you get her to like the ol16 I have a spare I can sell.
My wife is currently using a metropolis with the kanger coils and the crown v1.
Both airy though.
I have the kayfun in mind because it's a no fuss tank. I know @Silver is having issues with smaller kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (9/6/17)

@KB_314, I personally think the Subtank Mini is great. Very easy deck ( single coil) to build. Almost no leaking, great flavour, and you got the option for coils if you wish. Yes this is a "old school" atty, but the reviews speak for itself. I think that is one of the reasons they thaugh of using it in the SXK billet box.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

Hi @KB_314,

I know this probably doesnt help because its in line with Andre's post but for me the best flavour by far - with ease of use - is the Reo/RM2. I havent experienced much with the OL16 in MTL mode because i like it with the airholes wide open.

I would say a Grand rather than the Mini because of more battery life and less swapping of batteries.

My mom has two Reo grands with RM2 atties which she has used daily since she got them about 2 years ago. I make coils for her about once a month or two and she rewicks. She loves them. She also uses a nautilus mini and a nautilusX with the tank extender and likes both of those as well. She usually has 3 devices in operation, each with different flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necropolis (9/6/17)

Jono90 said:


> Have a look at the merlin mini.
> It Has 2 reducers, both you can mtl but the smaller one (1.2mm i think?) is great for mtl.
> Only thing extra would be a nice small bore drip tip. as the one is comes with is way too large.
> But hey they are cheap,easy to build and wick



This would be my vote as well - awesome little tank this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (9/6/17)

Christos said:


> I was going to suggest a kayfun.
> If you get her to like the ol16 I have a spare I can sell.
> My wife is currently using a metropolis with the kanger coils and the crown v1.
> Both airy though.
> I have the kayfun in mind because it's a no fuss tank. I know @Silver is having issues with smaller kayfun.


Thanks @Christos thats very generous considering how hard ol's are to come by these days - one of mine (I have 2) needs new coils this weekend, so Ill try a more gentle mtl single coil build and see how she likes it. Will actually be my first single coil attempt in an ol16. If it's a win, I'll drop you a line and might well take you up on the offer  
I see there are a couple of Grands in the classies too


----------



## KB_314 (9/6/17)

Petrus said:


> @KB_314, I personally think the Subtank Mini is great. Very easy deck ( single coil) to build. Almost no leaking, great flavour, and you got the option for coils if you wish. Yes this is a "old school" atty, but the reviews speak for itself. I think that is one of the reasons they thaugh of using it in the SXK billet box.


Thanks @Petrus - I have an old STM which she tried with commercial coils a while ago but said it was too "hectic" - I hadn't even thought of the STM RBA! Luckily I have a v2 with the larger air holes in the black box. I didn't warm to it myself and it struggled to keep up with me when I chain-vaped at times, but that won't be an issue for her. Will report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (9/6/17)

Necropolis said:


> This would be my vote as well - awesome little tank this.


Thanks @Jono90 & @Necropolis - I've never tried it but this thread has perked my interest in the Merlin Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Christos thats very generous considering how hard ol's are to come by these days - one of mine (I have 2) needs new coils this weekend, so Ill try a more gentle mtl single coil build and see how she likes it. Will actually be my first single coil attempt in an ol16. If it's a win, I'll drop you a line and might well take you up on the offer
> I see there are a couple of Grands in the classies too


Might also let my kayfun v5 go for a steal!
I don't like the single coil in the ol16 being on one side.
I prefer putting a single coil down the centre and wicking in a s method to have decent airflow. Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (9/6/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @KB_314,
> 
> I know this probably doesnt help because its in line with Andre's post but for me the best flavour by far - with ease of use - is the Reo/RM2. I havent experienced much with the OL16 in MTL mode because i like it with the airholes wide open.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver she actually _loved _the RM2 and I'm now so regretful that I sold the one I had. 
I hear you about the Grand - currently, 2200mah lasts her almost a week so a Grand with 3000mah would probably need just 2 charges a month! Did your mom have any issues given that its a mech without a battery meter or indicator? I'm not concerned from a mod-safety point of view because of the hot-spring (and that I'll be making her coils for her). The only thing that concerned me is her becoming used to gauging when the battery is running low, and possibly running them too low.


----------



## KB_314 (9/6/17)

Christos said:


> Might also let my kayfun v5 go for a steal!
> I don't like the single coil in the ol16 being on one side.
> I prefer putting a single coil down the centre and wicking in a s method to have decent airflow. Just a thought.


I've never enjoyed single coils anchored to one side of an atty. The vape itself feels imbalanced imo so I prefer atties designed for single coil, or as you say atties that allow you to build a centred single coil which the ol16 does. I'm gonna check the ol16 thread for a few single coil builds before attempting anything.
Have you tried the K5 in MTL mode with the mtl kit? I'm hearing mixed reports, but most say it's better when in "normal" mode - restricted lung hits are ideal for me, but my better half needs a pure mtl vape


----------



## KB_314 (9/6/17)

Some good-sounding options so far. The ol16/K5/subtank mini rba are all things I can try immediately before shopping. The RM2 is a known winner but nothing in stock at VM and tricky to find. The Merlin is one I hadn't considered but is readily available and cost-effective.
Thanks for all of the suggestions. Hopefully a few more emerge - mtl vapers don't have as many options as lung-hitters so with some luck this might become a useful thread for anyone looking for a rebuildable mtl attie.

Edit: and of course the Cthulhu MTL


----------



## Christos (9/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> I've never enjoyed single coils anchored to one side of an atty. The vape itself feels imbalanced imo so I prefer atties designed for single coil, or as you say atties that allow you to build a centred single coil which the ol16 does. I'm gonna check the ol16 thread for a few single coil builds before attempting anything.
> Have you tried the K5 in MTL mode with the mtl kit? I'm hearing mixed reports, but most say it's better when in "normal" mode - restricted lung hits are ideal for me, but my better half needs a pure mtl vape


I have the KF5 restrictors but I have never used them. The stock airflow is good enough for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Silver she actually _loved _the RM2 and I'm now so regretful that I sold the one I had.
> I hear you about the Grand - currently, 2200mah lasts her almost a week so a Grand with 3000mah would probably need just 2 charges a month! Did your mom have any issues given that its a mech without a battery meter or indicator? I'm not concerned from a mod-safety point of view because of the hot-spring (and that I'll be making her coils for her). The only thing that concerned me is her becoming used to gauging when the battery is running low, and possibly running them too low.



It has not been a problem at all for my mom @KB_314 
I showed my mom how to use the juice bottle as the "battery meter"
When she refills the bottle with juice, she puts in a new battery. When the juice bottle is about a quarter full, its time to change the battery. Then she refills again and puts in a fresh battery.
It only takes about 10 cycles or so to get the hang of it anyway

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Have you tried the K5 in MTL mode with the mtl kit? I'm hearing mixed reports, but most say it's better when in "normal" mode - restricted lung hits are ideal for me, but my better half needs a pure mtl vape




Just thought I'd add my 2c since I also like a tight MTL vape.
Now please note that I used the SXK Kayfun V5 MINI but my experience is very similar to what PBursado had on his authentic SvoeMesto Kayfun v5.

*FOR ME*, the V5 MINI (like the V5), is too loose (even with the airflow on it tightest setting) for a good MTL, especially if you like a tight MTL.
On the other hand, it is too restricted for a decent DL (even with the airflow all the way open). My final verdict on the V5 MINI is that it is an in-between rta that, *FOR ME*, does not do either MTL or DL very well.

*Now, if your needs are a loose MTL or a restricted DL, then this may very well be the tank for you*, but I was very disappointed because in the end, it did not suit* MY NEEDS* as I thought it would. Also, I think that a tank should be able to do one of the two (MTL or DL) well, without having to buy an accessory (the MTL kit) to do one of them properly.

PBursado's review : www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzVLwsfRzkU

EDIT: The view expressed above is only about MTL / DL suitability and not about flavour/clouds.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Roodt (10/6/17)

Probably going to sound daft, but consider a tfv4 mini? Has a single rebuild deck, a airflow restrictions thingy, and delivers decent flavour with the right build. Filling is a breeze, and if wicked right, zero leaking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (10/6/17)

The first trial setup is ready, using gear I already have to begin with...
We're starting with a Reo Grand and Cyclone, stock air hole on the 2013 version (which is _tight_). I changed my 26g ss 2.5mm id build to a 28g kanthal 7-wrap 2mm id coming out at exactly 1 ohm. 
With the same juice that she has in the Melo3, she was immediately sold on the flavor improvement - almost like a different flavor completely.
I think she'll enjoy it, but the minor concerns/niggles are: remembering to lock the fire button before putting in it her bag, I felt better with her having the solid body/door Grand because of the handbag factor - and its quite a bit heavier and larger than her istick30. Form factor and weight may be an issue. I'm sure the squonking will take it a little while to get used to as well. We'll see how the day goes 
In the meantime I am going to set up a similar build for her on the Subtank Mini RBA deck. I only have a Trinity tank left for it, so it's also quite a large tank by comparison to the Melo... but on an istick it's not too bad.
Later this evening will be a new build on a K5 to try out the mtl restrictors - initially for me to test and play because it'll be a first.
Will report back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> The first trial setup is ready, using gear I already have to begin with...
> We're starting with a Reo Grand and Cyclone, stock air hole on the 2013 version (which is _tight_). I changed my 26g ss 2.5mm id build to a 28g kanthal 7-wrap 2mm id coming out at exactly 1 ohm.
> With the same juice that she has in the Melo3, she was immediately sold on the flavor improvement - almost like a different flavor completely.
> I think she'll enjoy it, but the minor concerns/niggles are: remembering to lock the fire button before putting in it her bag, I felt better with her having the solid body/door Grand because of the handbag factor - and its quite a bit heavier and larger than her istick30. Form factor and weight may be an issue. I'm sure the squonking will take it a little while to get used to as well. We'll see how the day goes
> ...



Great to hear @KB_314 
Cyclone is a flavour winner too - with its stock airhole I think its very similar to the RM2 in my opinion
I explained to my mom she needs to try keep her Reo Grand in her handbag in an upright position if possible. She has a little internal pouch on some of her handbags which she uses for that and it works perfectly. She never locks the fire button and hasnt had a problem 

Let us know how the restrictors go on the Kayfun V5 - am interested to hear - havent tried them yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/6/17)

She had her first dry-hit today 
The Kayfun didn't make the cut - but the Reo/Cyclone combo has been in the handbag every day at work this week  
Although the Melo was out again after the dry-hit apparently. Re-wicked this evening with a quick dry-burn and she seemed surprised at how delicious things were again (really really delicious - Ka by Modus is a real treat)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (14/6/17)

But I'm not sure how I feel about losing a Reo Grand

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------

